# Fishing off Scenic Hwy... Good?



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I'm new to this area. I did some scouting the other day and stopped by a park on Scenic Hwy (Scenic Bluffs).I parked and walked across some railroad tracks. It looks like a great spot to wade fish. 

Is anyone familiar with this area along scenic hwy? What kind of fish are out there? What's the best bait?

Also, in Pensacola, how long do the Reds typically run?


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

Ive had pretty good luck off Scenic using a gulp shrimp on a jig head or under a popping cork at either sunrise or sunset. Ive caught both specks and reds by the bluffs. The reds are here year around. If you catch anything you shouldnt eat it because of the high PCB levels. Hope this helps you catch some fish.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome... but be careful where you park! Some of those areas off the main road has restricted parking and the owners will have you towed in a NY second. :doh Good luck fishing!!!


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I don't know about the trout, but I have seen a few nice reds taken from down there. That place is notorious for creepy people so watch your cornhole.


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

bunch of trouser trout by the chimney from what i hear:doh


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

sorry for the threadjack, but what the hell is up with some of those crazy ass houses on scenic hwy. it's like bizarro world....


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

I went to scout the area by the chimney once, and upon returning from the sand and walking through the trees next to the railroad tracks, this creepy old man with a scary grin on his face walked out of the brush....havent been back since.


----------

